# إحتراف برنامج sap 2000 للمهندسين الطلبة و الخريجيين المصممين



## كيروعبده (17 سبتمبر 2011)

* من أهتمامى جداَ بموضوعاتكم الشيقة التى شخصياَ أستفدت منها كثيراَ أحببت أن أقدم لكم الكتاب الذى هو عبارة عن تجميعة شيقة من الأمثلة المحلولة لجميع أنواع المنشأت التى درستها على مدار سنواتى بالكلية سواء للمنشأت المحددة أستاتيكي أو الغير محددة من الدرجات العليا مثل ---
​
صورة الغلاف







..................................................................

- الاسقف بأنواعها ( Flat slab - paneled beam - Hollow Block slab - Solid slab - modified Flat slab ) .







Flat slab

- الخزانات بأنواعها (under Ground - Elevated tank)






under ground tank





Elevated water tank





-القباب بأنواعها Dome













- الكمرات البسيطة و المستمرة 







Absolute Bending Moment Diagram






- حل ( Frames )

- حل الجمالونات المعدنية (Steel trusses)






النسخة التجريبية من الملف على هذا الرابط و كلمة السر لفتح ملف ورد 2007 هى

 S.N : krkrabdo 

الكتاب على الموقع  
 
 http://hotfile.com/dl/130028954/8f65d00/___2000.rar.html
 
أو


مواقع أخرى لتحميل للنسخة التجريبية

*http://hotfile.com/dl/130024823/f69653b/_____________________________________sap_2000_v10.docx.html*

او......

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/...______________________sap_2000_v10.docx_links

وكل من يمر على الموضوع أرجو منه الرد ولا يبخل علينا بكتابة ولو تعليق أبتسامة



​


----------



## saif abd (17 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## الزملكاوى الأصيل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكن ارجو منك رفع الكتاب على موقع اخر حيث ان هذا الموقع محجوب فى المملكة العربية السعودية حتى تعم الفائدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aymanallam (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## mohamedelmasryxp (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## محمد حسن سيد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير كتاب جميل


----------



## doha_4all (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اتضح لى بعد البحث فى مواضيعك انك هندسة اسيوط انا كمان خريج اسيوط السنه دى 
انت سنة كام ؟


----------



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

doha_4all قال:


> اتضح لى بعد البحث فى مواضيعك انك هندسة اسيوط انا كمان خريج اسيوط السنه دى
> انت سنة كام ؟



اهلا بيك يا هندسة شكرا على الاهتمام انا " كيرلس عبده " السنة دى بكالوريوس هندسة مدنى أسيوط
حاصل على تقدير ممتاز سنة ثالثة بترتيب الرابع على دفعتى
حاصل على تقدير ممتاز سنة ثانية بترتيب الثالث على دفعتى
وهى أهم سنوات التصميم :15:..
وان متابع أخبار معظم المهندسين المشاركين هنا و عظماء الاستشاريين عندكوا بحق أنا أفخر أنى منضم لمنتداكوا " المهندسين العرب "


----------



## كيرو عبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الاهتمام
​


----------



## karim 3la2 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## صلاح المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جاري التنزيل وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## تامر شهير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*الباسورد خطأ ..وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## eng_egp (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كيروعبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> *الباسورد خطأ ..وجزاك الله خيرا *



الباسوورد أخى العزيز لفتح ملف الوورد هو " krkrabdo "


----------



## الفارس2010 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

barak allah feek


----------



## salehhussam (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mohammad1011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر شهير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

[]


كيروعبده قال:


> الباسوورد أخى العزيز لفتح ملف الوورد هو " krkrabdo "



جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## mohammad1011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اين النسخة الكاملة 
هذه نسخة تجريبية 50 صفحة فقط


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

معزره للحصول على الكتاب الكامل و منعا للدعاية يمكن طلب ذلك من الادارة و المشرفة سنا الاسلام و أنا سوف أعطيك البريد و الحساب لشراء الكتاب .


----------



## القمر الهندسي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hmt241 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا باشمهندس ....ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك *


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## eng.z.n (19 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> معزره للحصول على الكتاب الكامل و منعا للدعاية يمكن طلب ذلك من الادارة و المشرفة سنا الاسلام و أنا سوف أعطيك البريد و الحساب لشراء الكتاب .




يعني كدا مش إعلان يابشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## تامر شهير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> معزره للحصول على الكتاب الكامل و منعا للدعاية يمكن طلب ذلك من الادارة و المشرفة سنا الاسلام و أنا سوف أعطيك البريد و الحساب لشراء الكتاب .



لا...شكرا:34::34:


----------



## menaaa1 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا كركر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks all​


----------



## aboelezz011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ahmad mounir (20 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك ياهندسه عشت ياغالي جاري التحميل والقراءه __ احمد منير رابعه مدني المنصوره


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا بالبكالوريوس معانا و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## احمد كم الماز (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكور


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو الأستفادة للجميع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## civil_engineer0000 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب ممتاز يا بشمهندس تسلم أيدك


----------



## scray (25 سبتمبر 2011)

:12: الف شكر ياهندسة اكثر من رائع تسلم الايادى :12:


----------



## Eng.ng (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thnx y engineeeeeer


----------



## مهندس أمين (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد كرم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## moaiad (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## allahxseexu (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير انا محتاجه جدا اعرف ازاى احل القواعد الخرسانية على الساب لو تقدر تساعدنى اكون شاكره جدا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

حل القواعدالخرسانية و التى تعتبر Area element بالضبط كما لوكانت جزء من Flat slab و لكن سمكها مختلف و عليها حمل مركز مكان العمود و تحل فى" X-Y Plan " أرجو أن أكون قدمت أستفادة بشكل مبسط
​


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أين الردود​


----------



## a7med 3ed (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراااا*


----------



## hemaxplode (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس كيرلس عبده وأن شاء اللة تبقى معيد وبعدين ماجستير ودكتوراة علشان كلنا محتاجين الشباب اللى زيك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## صقر صقر صقر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا هو ايميلى [email protected] لبيان كيفية الحصول على النسخة الكاملة علما بأننا فى السعودية


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد حسين عطية قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس كيرلس عبده وأن شاء اللة تبقى معيد وبعدين ماجستير ودكتوراة علشان كلنا محتاجين الشباب اللى زيك ربنا يوفقك



شكرا يابشمهندس على أحترامك و رقة أسلوب كلامك صدقنى أحنا عاوزين أمثالك .


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكر أهتمام جميع الأعضاء


----------



## halimovitch (6 أكتوبر 2011)

:77::77::77::77:* ****
شكرا*


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفق الجميع
​


----------



## sayed2051 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك الموضوع مميز والكتاب مميز وشامل تقريبا وان كنا ننتظر منك المزيد واستكمال المسيرة لبعض المنشات التى لم يتضمنها الكتاب مثل الخزانات الارضية والحوائط الساندة بالرغم من ذكر ان الخزان الارضي فى الباب الثالث عشر فى فهرس الكتاب الا انه غير موجود، ونود ان امكن ايضا القاء الضوء على عجالة على تصميم القطاعات وحديد التسليح فى الحالات المختلفة خاصة طريقة المقاومة القصوى للقطاعات العادية والمائية على الاقل بالكود المصرى ليكون مرجع للمهندس لا يستغنى عنه ونذكرك دائما بالخير وشكرا جزيلا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## jak88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## كيرو عبده (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يتم مراجعة النسخة الكاملة من
الدكتور
حمدى حسين
أستاذ الهندسة الأنشائية بجامعة أسيوط
​


----------



## ham77 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssss


----------



## Lordmedo (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تمام و جارى المراجعه


----------



## دون جيفارا (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كنت عاوز النسخه الكامله ياباشمهندس ياريت لو حضرتك تعلمنى بالسعر [email protected] للعلم هذا اميل ياهوو وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اشكر جهود الجميع في اصدار مثل هذا الكتاب ولكن انا ضد من يقوم بشر الكتب التجريبية وغايتها هو الدعاية والاعلان ولامردود للذين ايديهم قصيرة بالوصول والشراء مثل هذه الكتب ولااعلم من الاخوة يقومون بنشر كتاب وهو اصلا لم يتم التنقيح من قبل الخبراء بعد....اجد عدم تنزيل رابط الكتاب لحيد اتمام نقده وتنقيحه ولكي تكون لنا مصدر صحيح نمشي به ولاتاخذوا بكلامي سوى من باب الارشاد ووفقكم الله


----------



## engsalahheikal (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zano (16 أكتوبر 2011)

merci , une belle présentation


----------



## mohsenarafa (17 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء اريد المساعدة فى عمل تحليل لاجهادات offshore bascket واتمنى ان احصل على رقم تليفون مهندس محترف فى sap2000 للاتفاق مع على المساعدة وايضا التكاليف وهذا رقم تليفون 0126235132 وانا متواجد بالقاهرة وفى انتظار الرد وشكرا


----------



## rammah (18 أكتوبر 2011)

والله ثم والله إنك مشكور وبارك الله فيك ونرجو منك المزيد من التقدم فى هذا المجال


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> انا اشكر جهود الجميع في اصدار مثل هذا الكتاب ولكن انا ضد من يقوم بشر الكتب التجريبية وغايتها هو الدعاية والاعلان ولامردود للذين ايديهم قصيرة بالوصول والشراء مثل هذه الكتب ولااعلم من الاخوة يقومون بنشر كتاب وهو اصلا لم يتم التنقيح من قبل الخبراء بعد....اجد عدم تنزيل رابط الكتاب لحيد اتمام نقده وتنقيحه ولكي تكون لنا مصدر صحيح نمشي به ولاتاخذوا بكلامي سوى من باب الارشاد ووفقكم الله



شكرا لاهتمامك بشمهندس عامر لإلقلائك للضوء على نقطة أوضحتها فى أحدى الردود و هو أن مراجعة و تنقيح الكتاب تم من أحدى الأساتذة الأنشائيين بالهندسة المدنية بأسيوط وهو الدكتور حمدى حسين و شكرا على أهتمامكم .


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

mohsenarafa قال:


> برجاء اريد المساعدة فى عمل تحليل لاجهادات offshore bascket واتمنى ان احصل على رقم تليفون مهندس محترف فى sap2000 للاتفاق مع على المساعدة وايضا التكاليف وهذا رقم تليفون 0126235132 وانا متواجد بالقاهرة وفى انتظار الرد وشكرا



*اهلا بك بشمهندس محسن 
- بخصوص offshore bascket فإن الأجهادات معظمها يتركز على Cable الذى يحمل قوى شد محورى و أرى أنها ليست معقدة التصميم و حساب الأجهادات من حيث الحمل الميت و الاوزان الحية الأضافية و لكن أى مساعده أنا فى الخدمة و هذة بعض نماذج ال off shore basckets .*



















أرجو الأستفادة للجميع .


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليكوا


----------



## سبع الليل (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً لكم 

الملف مرفوع مرة أخرى و بدون كلمة مرور 

http://ifile.it/lmjqtaw/Examples%20of%20SAP%202000.docx


----------



## youcef-ccc (29 أكتوبر 2011)

mercie baucoup


----------



## شرقى الهوى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف احمي ملف وورد من النسخ كما في هذا الكتاب


----------



## mody_chess2010 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ميا ميا


----------



## slimabidi (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## wagih khalid (5 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks


*_​


----------



## sayed2051 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## صقر صقر صقر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مساء الخير يا مهندس كيرلس برجاء ارسال اسم حسابك علي الalertpay حتي ارسل لحضرتك ثمن الكتاب و هذا هو ايميلي برجاء مراسلتي عليه [email protected] او [email protected]


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (2 ديسمبر 2011)

password لا تعمل هل من اقتراحات للحصول علي النسحة


----------



## الاوركيدا الزرقاء (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي ، موضوع قيم وكم انا محتاجة له، اتى في وقته
الا أن الوورد يعطيني أن كلمة السر غير صحيحة أخي
أيمكنك مساعدتي؟


----------



## علي الأحمري (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amal nor01 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bark allaho fik 3la kitabik​


----------



## كيرو عبده (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لتفاعل الاعضاء


----------



## كيرو عبده (7 ديسمبر 2011)

pass ward is : krkrabdo


----------



## rammah (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## engmze (27 يناير 2012)

*احب اقول لصاحب الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله فى عمل هذا الكتاب 

واحب اوضح نقطتين 

اولا ان اى ملفات تحتوى على كلمات سر هى من اغرب المواضيع التى يكرها اكثر مهندسين العرب لانها ليس لها اى لازمة .. ولو كان لغرض حفظ حقوق النشر والطبع فهناك طرق اخرى لجعل اسم المؤلف او الكاتب على النسخة بطريقة لايستطيع احد حذفها 

الطريقة التانية 
عند عمل كتب او ملفات بغرض الدعاية وباقى النسخة بغرض مالى .. اقول ان من يستطيع شراء هذة النسخة لايتجاوز 10 مهندسين فقط وقراءة النسخة مجانية يزيد عن 50000 مهندس ومليون مشاهده 

فانا فضل عمل مواضيع وكتب وملفات كامله بدون اجر واجرى على الله مثل مواضيع الكبارى الحصرية المثبتة ومواضيع محطات المياة المثبتة كلها مواضيع حضرية ومثبتة وبدون اجر مادى 

اذا مات الانسان انقطع عمله الا بثلاثة صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له 


ارجو من الجميع العمل لوجه الله وليس لوجه المال لانها اتنفعلنا فى الاخره 

وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## CIVIL.LION (7 فبراير 2012)

الف رحمه على والديك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 فبراير 2012)

نشكر جهودك :: وفقكم الله


----------



## mohandes74 (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيرو عبده (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاهتمام
​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدر ناصر (10 فبراير 2012)

رجاء كيف يتم التحميل


----------



## engdoda (10 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائع تسلم


----------



## (عبد الرحمن) (10 فبراير 2012)

بدنا شي بنسخات حديثة 14 واكثر


----------



## محمد الجفري (10 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (10 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة احمل ازى الملف مش موجود وواضح من الردود ان الاخوة الزملاء لسة محملين اليوم لكن ازى يا ريت حد يدلنا


----------



## bboumediene (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا



الفقير لله طارق قال:


> يا جماعة احمل ازى الملف مش موجود وواضح من الردود ان الاخوة الزملاء لسة محملين اليوم لكن ازى يا ريت حد يدلنا



من هنا أخي




سبع الليل قال:


> شكراً لكم
> 
> الملف مرفوع مرة أخرى و بدون كلمة مرور
> 
> http://ifile.it/lmjqtaw/examples of sap 2000.docx


----------



## كيرو عبده (16 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## علاء عصام (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (21 فبراير 2012)

many thanks


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 فبراير 2012)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## المهندسة رضوى (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبدااله (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الرابط لايعمل*

بسم الله ارجو اضافة رابط جديد لان الربط لايعمل


----------



## civil mo7amed (5 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## dede eltaher (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيررر


----------



## ibrahi ali (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ياباش مهندس لاكن كلمة السر لاتفتح الملف ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد عبدااله (5 أغسطس 2012)

الى جميع اعضاء ارجو المساعدة فى معرفة كيف ينزل الملف وبراك الله فيكم


----------



## shwan (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للموضوع ... فى الحقيقة موضو رائع جدا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الكتاب بيتراجع بقاله سنة ؟؟؟!!!!!




*​


----------



## كيرو عبده (11 أغسطس 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> *الكتاب بيتراجع بقاله سنة ؟؟؟!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الكتاب متراجع يا هندسة و شكرا على الاهتمام*​


----------



## civil mo7amed (11 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت حد يرفع الملف مرة تانية يا بشمهندسين


----------



## zano (17 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوعاتك جيدة و منظمة بشكل مدهش أرجوا لك كل التوفيق مستقبلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Moslim Geddan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم إعادة رفع الملف وبدون كلمة سر وبصيغة PDF وبحجم صغير جداً
http://filerio.in/airlp70iqqbo
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ,,,


----------

